# what is "bad ride"



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

when people say if you just get springs your ride will suck. what does that mean though? Is it bouncy, undrivable, someone please explain


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

It can be all sorts of things, the main symptom of lowering springs on a Sentra is harsh(from the struts/shock bottoming) and bouncy(lack of dampers ability to control the stiffer rate of the springs). Thats pretty much what happens. Of course then we can talk about how the car wont handle near as good as it should becuase of the above mentioned problems. Read the Eibach Problems thread at the top of this section.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

also consider suspension travel, that's a big factor too.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Didnt I mention that, lol


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

i know all the above reasons that cause bad ride but i just wunna know how bad it is. what are the symptoms. imt much woried about auto x-ing


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

well, if it feels bad, then it's bad! The lower stance gives you a lower center of gravity and the stiffer ride better grip, 

but bottoming out and a bouncy ride hinder proper weight transfer and kick your tires off the pavement every time you hit even the tiniest bump... the car starts to act like a rollerskate, and is pretty hard to deal with.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

try riding in someones ride wherein he cut the springs to lower it...that pretty much explains what bad ride is...


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

so will it be dangerous?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Not unless they do any kind of risky maneuvers, it will just be really uncomfortable.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

In my experience, a badly lowered ride with jouncy suspension is great on billiard-table smooth 80mph bends, but once you start hitting ruts and expansion joints, it'll start dancing like grease on a griddle... lowering springs/struts with good play will mitigate this, but it'll still be a little squirrely... be okay for Auto-X, though, unless the course is extremely bumpy.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

ok, thanks for that insight. maybe ill just go for h&r springs since they only lower like 1.4 inches and cut the bumpers. depending on how bad it is ill save for shocks/struts


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what about some progressive eibach prokits?? also with a mild 1.4 drop.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

einbachs are the one that make your car sit odd arent they


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the "raked" look, although when i measured the height from the before and after install back then, it dropped them evenly, it's just that the fender well lip is higher on the front than on the back.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

although, that can be resolved by JDM fenders, right, anyone??


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*<<Buying springs soon...*

So Progressive Eibach Prokits with stock shock/struts aren't a bad ride? How long untill the stock struts give out? Is the 'raked' posture really noticeable? 
I am in the process of lowering my car. I drive my 200sx in a mild manner, I am not looking forward to Auto-X this vehicle, just a point A to B car. I really can't stand how much wheel gap the b14's have so I do want a lower stance with out spending nearly $800-500 for a full coilover kit. If anybody has had any experiences with the 1.5 inch drop with stock struts, please share...


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

aznkicker, I've read the same thing about how certain JDM models had "taller" rear wheel well openings that matched the fronts nicely. However, it was only on certain B14 models/years, hard to find, and I have no idea if it would be possible to retrofit seeing as though so many body panels are stamped together... 

But wouldn't that make B14s look so much better? My theory is that Nissan knew about the wheel travel issue and built B14s with such a short well opening so that they would look better with the stock rear suspension up high... and perhaps to keep us tuners from lowering the car too much due to the travel issue. All I know is, if my wheel well openings were taller, I know my 200 would be an inch lower in the rear... and dangerous to drive!


----------

